# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  World Of Warcraft?

## lojaxhiu

A e luan ndonjeri nga ju World Of Warcraft?

Kam ca kohe qe kam fillu te luaj ket lojen dhe dua te di a ka ndonje shqiptar qe luan?

Knej nga Anglia dhe ne bot ka marre fame te madhe dhe ne fakt eshte bomb fare si loje.

----------


## Gerdi

Ne Shqiperi kjo loje nuk ka ardhur akoma ! Une kam lexuar ne revista te huaja si PC Gamer Etj qe te flitet rreth kesaj loje dhe kam lujtur nje demo qe kishte marre nje shoke por ne shtitje nuk e kam pare ne asnje prej dyqaneve ne Tirane. Megjithate edhe une mendoj se eshte nje loje shume e bukur qe ka kaluar nga sistemi i nje loje Strategjike ne RPG.

Gerdi

----------


## bleripz

a duhet me pas internetin per me lujt ket loj apo mundesh me lujt si warcraft3sepse une e kom ble lojen ne DVD dhe e kam instalu ne shtepi ku nuk kam internet dhe nuk po mundem me hy ne loj me lujt e nuk po kuptoj se cfar loje eshte cka me bere per me lujt

----------


## angel_guy

Shif noi crack ose versionin nqs se eshte Vetem per Online player .

----------


## Gerdi

Vetem Online mund te luhet se kam dashur ta blej une dhe me kan then qe loja luhet vetem online 

Gerdi

----------


## Harakiri

Une s'e kam provuar ngaqe duhen paguar pare cdo muaj per te luajtur. Nejse kam Warcraft III qe nuk me eshte merzitur akoma.

Kam degjuar qe ne Kine dy prinder luanin shume kete loje edhe neglizhoning femijen qe me vone vdiq.

----------


## Gerdi

lol hahahahaha
ca prinderish  :ngerdheshje:  hajde kina hajde te ishin te gjith kinezet ashtu do ishe pergjysmuar popullsia e kines  :perqeshje:  loja me te vertet eshte e bukur po jo aq sa me len femin tende te vdesi  :perqeshje: 
World Of Warcraft eshte loje Action RPG kurse Warcraft III eshte loje Strategy RPG

Gerdi

----------


## -Edu

Ne kosove luhet kjo loje, madje nje Gaming Center i quajtuar Need4Speed, ka 6-7 lojtar te tyre te cilet kane krijuar nje Klan/Guild dhe kane 500 e me shume anetare. Pra luhet shume kjo loje, por duhet paguare cdo muaj 15 euro me duket dhe luhet online, por ja vlen  :buzeqeshje: 

Mire mbetshi

----------


## Gerdi

keto jane rastet qe shqiptaret na perfaqesojne mir ne fushat nderkombetare edhe te lojrave  :buzeqeshje:  Shpresoj qe te jene ato te paret e kur te kem mundesi ta luaj dhe un online do isha mese i gezuar qe te isha dhe un ne clan/guild e tyre  :buzeqeshje: 

Gerdi

----------


## Harakiri

Me sa duket ekzistoka nje menyre per te luajtur lojen ne internet falas duke marre nje 'celes' dosido dhe duke u regjistruar dhe futur ne servera specifik te krijuar nga lojetare qe nuk kane versionin origjinal te lojes. Mesa marr vesh ama, keto servera duken te ngadale ose po sulmohen nga Blizzard (kompania qe ka krijuar World of Warcraft) qe te mbyllen. Une tani po e shkarkoj lojen (~5Gb) edhe neqoftese kjo menyre ne fakt punon do reportoj ketu.

----------


## Harakiri

Kjo menyre ne fakt punon megjithese serverat private jane pak te ngadalte. 


World of Warcraft mund te merret ketu. Ndersa lista e serverave private mund te gjendet ketu.

----------


## Gerdi

une jam duke istaluar tani nje patch qe me mori po nuk e di pse mua me dalin serverat offline te gjithe  :i ngrysur:  nejse do pres sa te instaloj patch dhe pastaj do shof mos e rregulloj! 

Si thoni qe te mblidhemi gjith forumi te nje server dhe te luajme? qe te formojme nje grup tonin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gerdi

kush do me ndihmoj se e kam marr lojen po spo arij ta rregulloj qe ta luaj  :i ngrysur:  te me thot nje server vendin per te formuar nje account e te gjithe si te filloj lojen ne server! plzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Gerdi

pres pergjigje se harrova se po me iken zari ketu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gerdi

po kam edhe versionin e patch 1.8.4!

----------


## Harakiri

Sic shihet nga lista e serverave, patch me i fundit qe mund te perdoret ne ta eshte 1.8.2. Ama ky patch eshte i pamundur te gjehet ne internet me sa po shoh une. Prandaj une kam patch 1.8.0 (neqoftese e shkarkove lojen nga website qe permenda me lart atehere nuk ke c'nderron sepse patch 1.8.0 eshte i perfshire ne dosje dhe mund te aplikohet duke klikuar ne Cosmos.exe). Tani ty do te te duhet te kthesh lojen mbrapsh ne patch. Nje menyre eshte ta instalosh prape te gjithe lojen. Menyra tjeter eshte te fshish patch.mpq (ne dosjen Data brenda dosjes World of Warcraft) dhe WoW.exe dhe kete te fundit t'a zevendesosh me file origjinal qe ndodhet ne dosjen e lojes se sharkuar. Neqoftese i ben te gjitha keto hapa atehere me thuaj c'fare serveri perdor se ndoshta shihemi ndonjehere (une tani per tani perdor 'The WOW Server' dhe 'DS WoW').

----------


## Gerdi

ok une e gjeta patch 1.8.0! 1.8.2 ishte e pamundur te gjehej megjithate tani jam duke provuar per tu futur te serverat qe je ti dhe do krijoj nje account!

FLM

----------


## Gerdi

ok e rregullova flm  :ngerdheshje:  luajta un jam te serveri darkwood i provova serverin qe me the ti po nuk e mbante dhe me dilte nga linja! megjithate do flasim qe te bejme ne nje WoW bashke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gerdi

se harrova jam Human Paladin me nickname Oblivion

----------


## Gerdi

Per te gjitha ata qe kan deshire te luajne warcraft me shqiptare(dmth vetem 2 jane tani per tani :P) po nqs keni deshir mund te luani te serveri falas adresa e serverit eshte darkwood.demon.nl ! Ndryshojeni tek vendi ku keni instaluar WoW 
C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\ hapni realmlist.wtf (me notepad) dhe ne vend te asaj qe eshte shkruani: "set realmlist darkwood.demon.nl 
Per te krijuar nje account tek ky server krijojeni ketu 

Me Respekt Gerdi

Kush di ne nje server tjeter me me shume shqiptare mund te na thot qe te vime dhe ne aty!

----------

